
Learn to Love Your Database [video] - craigkerstiens
http://vimeo.com/groups/waza2012/videos/49484558
======
craigkerstiens
Slides are at: <http://love-your-database.herokuapp.com/>

~~~
richardlblair
Thank you, good sir.

